
Francisco Macías Nguema - vezycash
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francisco_Mac%C3%ADas_Nguema
======
vezycash
Absolute power corrupts absolutely.

The first president of Equatorial Guinea, Macías Nguema won his election post
in a free and fair election. It all went to hell after that.

He replaced the Constitution with a new document that gave him absolute power.

He also changed the national motto to, "There is no other God than Macías
Nguema."

During Christmas in 1975, he ordered about 150 of his opponents killed.
Soldiers dressed up in Santa Claus costumes murdered them by shooting at the
football stadium.

He assigned himself the title, "Grand Master of Education, Science, and
Culture." By the end of his rule, nearly all of the country's educated class
was either executed or forced into exile.

